# How do you feel about your car?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tell us all how you feel about your car? Make and model and what you like and dislike about it.

I’ll start off proceedings.

BMW M2 Competition,

Like- looks, real road presence, awesome power delivery and savage torque.

Dislike- rubbish sounding stock exhaust which I’ve since had replaced.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

TVR Tuscan

Likes - the noise, performance, no animosity from other drivers, looks

Dislikes - no synchro on reverse, the endless questions about reliability

BMW 650i cab 

Likes - comfort, solidity

Dislikes - not exactly exciting

Skoda Kodiaq

Likes - practicality, equipment, quality, economy, gearbox

Dislikes - keyless entry and start


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

2019 BMW X3 M40i

Likes - 6 pot petrol, power, space and comfort

Dislikes - Pro nav is crap compared to Google maps and BMW don't have the tech for Android Auto which is very disappointing. New 2020 models do though.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

13 plate GT86.

I love it.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

2019 530d XDrive MSPORT+

Love - The torque, it’s always there. 
Dislike- The HK sound system is dire!


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

****ed of with all 4 of them at the minute. lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Saab 9-3 wagon 
Likes - Gets me to work, returning me 50+ mpg at the moment, no frills car
Dislikes - no frills car, ultimately a little boring now, not ageing well, rusting nicely (not worth spending on it)

Mk1 golf gti
Likes - going to be a good car when done, its a full on resto project.
Now a bare shell, roll on may next year to get the shell dipped ready for a whole load of rust repair and fabrication
Dislikes - as above!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

2019 Kia Sportage 2.0crdi AWD

Likes - it is higher off the ground for towing, it has heated seats front and rear.

Dislikes - it's thirsty, it's underpowered, the gearbox is not very inutitive and it's generally underpowered for what it is. The wife wanted it over the previous car. The satnag is strange, instead of the arrow pointing the way you are heading, for example towards London, instead of the arrow pointing upwards on the screen and following a digital road, it points down towards the floor. The seating position is uncomfortable considering it is a Chelsea Tractor but that could just be me being used to Peugeots current i****pit design.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

2015 Suzuki Swift Sport.

Likes
The way it looks
The "Go Kart" handling
The seats, nice and comfortable in what is a firm ride.
Quiet when plodding around but makes a nice noise when you rev it.
Reasonable kit for a small car, sat nav, dab, cruise and climate control.
Cheap to run, maintain, tax and insure.

Dislikes

Tiny boot.
No spare wheel.
The sound system leaves a bit to be desired.
Gear change is notchy (especially when cold).
Power is heavily restricted until it starts warming up.
Paint is very thin and can be prone to chipping.

Having said all of that, I was aware of all the things I listed as dislikes before I even drove one and it was never going to put me off of having one !


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

66 Plate Jaguar F-Type R 

Likes:
Looks stunning
Sounds incredible (nothing out there sounds better IMO, one of the reasons I bought it)
It always makes me smile when I take it out.
Performance is obviously good.

Dislikes:
Hmm, really having to think... when I wash it then take it out for a spin, a lot of soot gathers on at the back from the 4 exhausts doing all the barking. It's a white car.

Have a VW Up! as a runaround.

Dislikes: 0-60 happens in 2 days

Likes: It serves its purpose fine.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

F31 335d

Likes:-

1. Goes like stink for a diesel
2. Decent mpg considering the above
3. Good all round load lugger and whilst subjective better looking then the saloon or coupe

Dislikes:-

1. BMW both as in BMW UK and 3 dealerships I’ve had contact with. Easily the most arrogant and condescending I’ve come across, which so far has been Renault, Toyota and Mercedes. BMW are in a class of their own. 
2. See above
3. See above


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

2018 Nissan Leaf

Likes: 
Cheap to run and maintain, 
Effortless driving, 
360 degree cameras, 
No soot staining,
Very little brake dust.

Dislikes:
Poor, no not poor, Shockingly bad build quality, 
Auto braking! 
Too quiet,
Lack of steering wheel adjustment,
The judgement you get for driving electric,
The ignorance of other drivers,


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

2016 Lexus RX450h

Likes - 
Relatively cheap to run
Fantastic build quality
Exclusivity 
Lexus customer service is the best, period

Dislikes - 
Its bloody massive - painful to park sometimes


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Seat Ibiza FR Sport 1.0

Likes:
1) Economy (6th gear helps a lot - avg. 50-60mpg)
2) Nippy-ish
3) Cheap to run
4) One of the better looking "supermini" hatches in its year group/generation (in my opinion)
5) Good spec as standard
6) Comfortable 
7) Magnetic Grey metallic

Dislikes:
1) Should have got something quicker (Should've just bit the bullet and got a GTI but too much of a tight.... )
2) No electric rear windows
3) CarPlay/A.A cuts out at the worst of times
4) Black diamond cut alloys are a pain to keep clean (Should coat the wheels really - so that's on me)
5) Not auto - should've chose this as the 7speed DSG is a better drive. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

Audi RSQ3,love the power,torque,the amazing 8-pot wave-form front brakes. Also,the exclusivity of the car,think I've seen about three other cars in the almost two years I've owned it. And the Sepang Blue paint  Dislike......tbh,nothing,apart from the paranoia that comes with owning any RS product..... Low-life magnet that they are.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Had our R50 Mini Cooper 14 years.
LIKES
Great all round visibility.
Handles nice around town.
Cheap parts/servicing
Minis have an individual look and don't date in the same way as a 3 series or C class.
Small and easy to park.

DISLIKES
Small boot.
Original exhaust perished after just 6-7 years.
Can't replace keyfob battery yourself-dealer job!

Nissan 350z
LIKES
Loads of flattering aftermarket body mods and wheels.
Enough power and handling prowess for day to day use.
Exclusivity.
Love the OEM subwoofer behind driver's seat.
Still a simple car that any garage can service/repair.

DISLIKES
Very poor mpg.....I average 18mpg!
Expensive consumables compared to the mini.
No back seats.
The rear hatch struts are poorly designed, fail eventually and hatch will drop on your head in winter:wall:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fiesta Mk6.5 1.6 Diesel:

Like: Cheap on tax, insurance and fuel. Comfy ride and decent enough seats for long miles, 5 door helps for getting in and out in car parks when someone parks beside you. only a runaround so i can park it up nearer to places than i would with the ST without worrying too much. Doesn't get any attention either. Can service it myself. Much better boot than the MK7, possibly smaller in size but the opening to load stuff is much bigger

Dislikes: The ride is a bit firmer than the previous one even though the wheels are 16's and not 15's. Being tall for some reason the seat belts in the front are more akward over the shoulder than the 3 door was and even on the highest setting dig into you a little. Taking the front headlights out to change a bulb results in needing some major patience to get the back in again.

Mk7 ST

Likes: owned from new, a riot to drive, good amount of equipment. Was bought back when you can pay for a spare wheel even if its a space saver rather than puncture repair kit. Tax and insurance is reasonable but more years NCB on this one. 6 gears makes Ok if your at a consistent speed on fuel (more in dislikes).

Dislikes: The ride is on the firm side especially round town where it all gets very jiggly. An eager turbo means fuel consumption isn't that good if your going anyway in a spirited manner which this car sort of encourages as it makes you grin like mad on a country lane. The brakes dust up like crazy in the above style and when you wash it water seeps out of every crevice you can think of for hours! even with a dryer (makes it slightly better but still worst car I've ever had to dry. Gets the wrong sort of attention and as prior keyless entry and go although great to use is a concern for theft


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

AMG A35

+
Performance
The way the performance is delivered across the different settings, it's as if the MB engineers tapped into my brain.
The MBUX infotainment.
The variable interior lighting.

-
A little more rear legroom and boot space would be nice.
Wish I'd specced adaptive cruise
Would like more opportunity to drive it


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

2004 Honda Civic Type R

Likes:

Sublime gearbox

VTEC

Dislikes:

Rust

And more rust

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

C63PPP 2013 with only 6500 Miles so it’s like brand new.
Likes
Noise, miles better than a jaaaaaag lol
Insanely fast for a big beast
Lovely and comfortable, the seats are amazing.
I can put up with the fuel consumption, I knew what I was doing when I got it.
It’s not black or white

Dislikes 
Annoying very tiny Mercedes dash rattle, seems to change where it comes from every week. Nobody notices except me which is irritating.
Ergonomics are dreadful compared to a modern car. 
I don’t get to drive it enough now due to bloody Covid hence it’s for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Audi S3

Likes - fantastic engine, gearbox and sepang blue is one of the nicest colours available.
Dislikes - less economical than it should be when driven easily, horrible foam accents on leather seats and very dated MMI (pre-virtual ****pit).

Mercedes A250 4Matic

Likes - nice looking car and colour, classy interior
Dislikes - awful auto gearbox, gearstick as a steering wheel stalk, maintaining the gloss black alloys...


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

2003 Impreza WRX
Likes:
- A devastatingly capable cross country weapon when you're on it.
- A giant meccano set so really easy to work on and modify
- Engineering of moving parts is intelligent (see point above)
- Looks special and makes you want to just go for a drive

Dislikes:
- Modern auto everything diesel hatchbacks are as quick unless you're on it.
- **** poor body shell design that traps mud, moisture and a lack of rust proofing to deal with these points.
- Rust on everything shell related (see above).
- The condescending attitude you get from most people who quite rightly associate Imprezas from the slightly uneducated middle aged overly tattooed overweight men, and young chavs who tend to own them.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mitsubishi Outlander PHEV

Likes:

100+ mpg as nearly all journeys are local and therefore on electric.
Comfiest seats I have had in any car, plus heated for my old back in the winter.
Android Auto works brilliantly
Local dealer is fantastic and uses the world's best smelling sanitiser.
Kids love it and always ask to go in Dad's car (over Mum's Kuga).
Heated steering wheel in winter
Heated front screen
LED self levelling headlights are just superb
Regen braking limits brake dust on wheels

Dislikes

Being a large SUV, handling is not the best on twisty roads
It beeps a lot at me and quite often I don't know why


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Poxhall Astra coupe, 2.2, 2001.
Likes, comfortable, decent looks, leather interior, parts if needed are cheap, low insurance sounds nice.
dislikes, appalling MPG around town, paintwork at the end of its life.

Astra saloon,1999, 16'i, 

likes, MPG around town, parts easy and cheap, getting to the end of its life. 

dislikes, Seems to be a target for every bad parking prat ever, lack of get up n go.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hyundai I30 N Performance Fastback in Performance Blue

Likes: Looks, performance, noise and handling.

Dislikes: Not much to dislike other than low mpg which i can live with :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

MY20 G01 BMW X3 xDrive20d M Sport

Likes -
Configurable digi dash
Loads of tech to play with - still haven't got round to it all yet
Gloss black exterior trim - everything incl exhaust tips
Electric folding tow bar - it REALLY is cool lol
Reverse camera can zoom into towbar - makes hitching up so much easier
Mpg - 50+mpg on a run. Mid 40's around town. Towing high 20's - crazy for a SUV that weighs nearly 2 tonnes
Surprisingly it tows a 1800kg caravan with ease
Power tailgate
Acoustic glazing 

Dislikes -
Cost of road tax FFS :wall:
Penny pinching in some places - like only drivers rear view mirror heated
No height adjustable seat belts
Takes ages to clean it properly


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

'68 Volvo V90 D4 R-Design

Likes:
The looks of it, one of the best looking estates on the market (IMO)
Uber comfy seats
Level of tech - PilotAssist etc
Space - huge, inside and out

Dislikes:
Space - it is huge to park!
Chrome trim (later ones now have gloss black window surrounds)
Front bumper is shot already with stone chips (40k miles)
Gearbox could be a bit more responsive - sometimes I think it thinks it's a toaster!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Seat leon cupra 280.
Likes:
Understated looks.
Handling when pushing on.
Alcantra seats.
Interior in general.
Performance in cupra mode.

Dislikes:
To many safety net features to stop you hurting yourself.
Very quiet exhaust.
Throttle response is a bit meh.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Volvo P3 V70 D5

Like
Diesel that sounds like a V6 when revved (its a 5 pot)
Pulls like the previous 2.4 turbo petrol
Auto with cruise, doesnt feel like driving
Will tow anything (450nm torque)
Oil change with no jacking! Suck it out, then change the paper filter on top.
Stable in any weather conditions
Eats the miles, ive done 40,000
So far, reliable and not much to maintain
The fact I can buy anything, anywhere, and get it home inside or on the roof

Dislikes
Because it's big, everyone swings their door into it or rubs their jeans on the soft paint.
The association with Ford
The alarm, sometimes it can be a pain
I cant get a decent driving position, always adjusting it
The soft paint, if you polished every swirl you'd have no paint left
The alloys corrode inside, so they need sealing when tyre changing
I get dissed because its Volvo, yet replace it with something else and "this isnt the 
volvo, it woulda fitted in the volvo, why dont you drive the volvo" so I go back
Electric handbrake that jams on
Door locks made of cheese (Ford part)
You cant repair anything without a VIDA scanner 
Some *** put the aux belt near the cambelt, so when the aircon dies, it takes both 
belts with it (so, i have to change them regulalry)


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

*BMW i3S* (Electric)

*Likes*
No company car tax
No road tax
Corners like it's on rails (*see also dislikes)
High driving position & easy to get in/out of (due to batteries under floor)
Silence
1 gear
Instant full torque elastic-band like acceleration
Full charge costs about £2 (overnight charging on Octopus Agile tariff)
Very tight turning circle
Regenerative braking (almost 1 pedal driving)
Cabin space
Easy to clean
Modern/different interior
Rarity/novelty
Colour (Black - see also dislikes)
Appeals to Vegetarians

*Dislikes*
Firm ride
*Skitters a bit on bumpy corners if you have your toe down
Range takes a hit it you get heavy toes on the motorway
Small boot
Colour (Black = pig to keep clean)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> MY20 G01 BMW X3 xDrive20d M Sport
> 
> Dislikes - Penny pinching in some places - like only drivers rear view mirror heated


That is shocking considering the cost of the car, sure one isn't defective? my 2007 fiesta has heated folding mirrors on both sides... although they didn't work when i got it, replaced them with new mirrors and good as new... apart from the folding mirrors which do this, as did the prior one. Good old plastic cogs :wall:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Up GTI

Likes - Fun (by the bucket load), torquey small motor, nice 6 sp. box, genuinely cheap to run, frugal (50-60mpg pretty easily) I don't hang about either, handling, compact (great for parking and on tight lanes), charmingly simple and back to basics - everything I need, but nothing I don't.

Dislikes - Diamond cut rims, low profile Goodyears, small boot, whisper quiet exhaust stock, sound symposer (can turn vol down with VCDS), lazy throttle response tuned for emissions.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

BMW 320d xdrive m-sport

Likes
Well built - no rattles or squeaks (see below)
Really comfortable driving position 
4wd traction in slippery conditions. 
Performance brakes are genuinely excellent 
Smooth auto-box. 
Hatman Kardon sound system is amazing. 
46mpg average over 8000 miles. 
Dealer service has been genuinely fantastic. 

Dislikes
Odd steering wheel leather - always feels tacky
Squeaky door rubbers - fixed by dealer by applying ptfe tape to door returns. 
Annoying user interface for media player
Xdrive suspension too high and too soft - makes the car very floaty at speed. 
2.0d engine sounds harsh (compared to my wife's Audi) 
Had to pay £255 extra for split folding rear seats.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry_b (Jan 30, 2018)

2001 Range Rover P38 V8 

Likes.. 

1 The Rover V8 growl/roar!
2 The high driving position and almost greenhouse like design which makes for a very 
easy car to drive 
3 Very comfortable interior. 
4 with LPG it is rather frugal  
5 An effortless tow car, it can easily pull 3.5 tons without issue 
6 Air suspension which makes for a sublime ride. 
7 Very good handling for such a heavy 4x4, you have to push her quite hard to find the limit. 

DISLIKES 

1 The horrific fuel economy if you have a very heavy right foot - 11mpg can be expected 
if i'm in a hurry! 

Nowt much else, maybe I'm deluded! lol


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

2019 F36 420i chipped to 430i

Likes,
Styling, 
The options I chose (red leather digital dash M Port plus pack)
Economy 37.5mpg from a 2.0 petrol turbo, not hanging about
Handling :thumb:
It fits my garage
H/K sound system is amazing
Great responsive autobox
The RFT's can get caught out on damp country roads corners 
Decent build quality

Dislikes
Those bloody gutter type wheels
no rear camera and very dark glass 
The noise it makes the engine sounds feeble and the active sound is pretty poor
Runflat tyres can get caught out on damp country corners but then it becomes fun

Overall, I have to say it is a genuinely nice place to be it is fast enough to be fun and good enough on fuel to be affordable, and genuinely classy despite being at the end of it's life cycle.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Previous car for 5 years and 130k miles: 2015 Subaru Outback 2.0 D SE

Likes:
Honest, no messing feel to the car;
All weather traction is superb, deep snow not an issue, mud not an issue, sand not an issue (you get the idea);
Robust and reliable;
Comfortable interior that is well built - 130k miles, no rattles;
Decent economy of 45mpg which is decent given the permanent awd system;

Dislikes ... not much really but if pushed:
Average performance for a 2.0 diesel - adequate but after my Volvo D5 it felt a bit limp;
Arguably not the plushest feeling car inside - but feels built like a tank so don't really mind;


... so if I liked the car, why did I not get another...? 

Simples - Subaru axed the diesel engine, and now all Outbacks come with a limp 2.5 180 bhp petrol that struggled to 60 in 10 seconds but in real world will return 30 mpg. Cannot make sense of that at 30k miles a year! Also, some markets are getting a new model and the 2.4 turbo boxer engine but we seem to be missing out, so will just need to make my current Outback last as long as possible as my second car for winter now


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Current car: BMW G30 520d M Sport

Only had the car short time and 4k miles but currently:

Likes:
Performance for a 2.0 diesel - coupled to the ZF8 'box, the car feels decently swift but still returns 55 mpg. It'll never be a 30d, but it holds its head high and is spirited to drive;
Handling - car feels decently planted and manoeuvrable for a big old bus. It is a real pleasure to drive;
Comfort - I find the seats very comfortable for hours at a time in the car and the interior is plush and well screwed together;
Styling - some say boring, I say sophisticated in a subtle way

Dislikes:
Visibility - compared to my Outback, harder to see out of, and certainly harder to judge than the school minibus I drive regularly;

Ask me again in winter, and I may come up with another dislike with the RWD :lol:


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

2016 Porsche Cayman S

Likes:
1. Drives like a go kart on steroids
2. Extraordinarily comfortable even for a lanky 6' 2" person
3. Just enough 'digital' to be convenient, otherwise wonderfully analog with buttons, dials, gauges 
4. Wonderful flat-6 wail
5. PDK is amazing transmission; work smarter not harder

Dislikes:
1. Service costs

2019 Chevrolet Corvette

Likes:
1. Torque...lots of it.
2. Exhaust note
3. Looks sinister in black

Dislikes:
1. Everything else


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

65 plate Mercedes GLC

Likes
- love the interior (cream faux leather)
- radar adaptive cruise and active lane assist is the future
- opening panoramic roof
- hugely comfortable

Dislikes
- very crashy over uneven roads (hits the bump stops all too easily)
- gloss black trim marks too easily (may replace with the black ash option)


'17 plate Honda VFR 800 F

Likes
- VTEC, it's addictive and makes the bike have two different characters
- V4 is smooth and torquey
- Handling is good enough on the right tires

Dislikes
- makes my hands go numb even with grip puppies
- too sporty for me in terms of position, after an hour or so I feel I need to get off. I need something more upright
- quick shifter doesn't have a blipper


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

budgetplan1 said:


> 2016 Porsche Cayman S
> 
> Likes:
> 1. Drives like a go kart on steroids
> ...


Nice 
The Vette looks the part for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Previous car for 5 years and 130k miles: 2015 Subaru Outback 2.0 D SE
> 
> ... so if I liked the car, why did I not get another...?
> 
> Simples - Subaru axed the diesel engine, and now all Outbacks come with a limp 2.5 180 bhp petrol that struggled to 60 in 10 seconds but in real world will return 30 mpg. Cannot make sense of that at 30k miles a year! Also, some markets are getting a new model and the 2.4 turbo boxer engine but we seem to be missing out, so will just need to make my current Outback last as long as possible as my second car for winter now


Good to see you still on here after all these years Dave! On the Subaru front I would say that I'm a big fan of what they've done over the years but in the last five to ten years they've definitely been taking some odd directions. I considered a new Outback but just couldn't get over the fact their hybrid was barely able to get 30mpg and didn't even have enough performance to justify that! A shame really as otherwise the cars do still tick a lot of boxes.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm actually going to add two cars seeing as I've got a tally of three outside and the Impreza has already been done.

The first is my old *Honda CR-V SE Sport* (an oxymoron if ever there was one), a 2002 model with 187k:

Likes:
- Spacious and practical, you can fold the front seats flat and turn it into a large bed.
- Comfy seats with captains chair style armrest etc
- Lolloping ride that doesn't encourage speed and instead you drive pretty chilled.
- Reliable, or at least it became that once Honda stopped servicing it. It only once let me down and that was when I'd let it sit for 3 months over winter and the alternator seized. Not the car's fault, I simply should have driven it more.

Dislikes:
- Brakes require frequent rebuilds (and always did, it's not an age thing)
- Struggles for 30mpg in real world thanks to short gearing (4000rpm at 80mph)
- Boring
- Pretty tinny sound system

Yet despite its days being numbered in the fleet I find myself feeling attached to it. It doesn't do anything spectacularly yet it's a lumbering old bus that I will be sad to see go. My dad bought it new in 2002 and so it's been in my life for more than it's not and it's seen a huge number of adventures that were made a lot more practical and enjoyable for having a car you could do all these things with. The problem is that an 18yr old car with nearly 190,000 miles on it that's lived all its days on the street in Scotland and been used in all weathers is on borrowed time with regards to rust etc and no matter how well the paintwork looks, it's the mechanicals underneath that are the limiting factor.

The second is a car I haven't yet driven enough to really find it's idiosyncrasies, my *F31 BMW 335D Touring XDrive*. However, initial thoughts;
Likes:
- Comfy seats
- Effortless speed (possibly also a dislike!)
- Lots of toys
- Adaptive/High Beam assist lights that still give full beam and only cut out relevant bits of the light.
- 40mpg in the real world is impressive for the performance

Dislikes:
- Most of those toys come as optional extras at ridiculous cost (£2k sat nav, £200 for lumbar adjustment...WTF?!)
- Leather rather than cloth/alcantara seats (I'd always avoid leather if I could, it's crap)
- Overcomplicated I-Drive menus and unnecessary extra step to engage cruise control.
- Automatic tailgate. Why? What's so difficult with using your arms?
- Poor steering feel thanks to variable electronic weight that isn't 'real'

I realise that sounds like I don't like it but that's not true, I really do, it's just that I've noticed those things pretty quickly but haven't driven it enough yet to really have it get under my skin. It will come though.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ennoch said:


> Good to see you still on here after all these years Dave! On the Subaru front I would say that I'm a big fan of what they've done over the years but in the last five to ten years they've definitely been taking some odd directions. I considered a new Outback but just couldn't get over the fact their hybrid was barely able to get 30mpg and didn't even have enough performance to justify that! A shame really as otherwise the cars do still tick a lot of boxes.


The cars do tick a lot of boxes... reliable, well-built, almost peerless all weather ability in their class. But the powertrains are letting them down in terms of efficiency and performance. We won't get any further turbo models due to emissions in the UK, and the engines that remain (2.5 petrol in the Outback, 2.0 in the Forester and XV) just don't have the performance to justify the poor economy. A real shame because otherwise, they are excellent cars.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll add my little work Ford Focus to this list. It's a 2004 1.8 tdci edge.










Likes

- Handling - it honestly drives like a little sports car and handles like it's on rails.

- Economy - high 40s mpg.

- Cost of parts - scrap yards are full of these, so parts are cheap as chips, and it's so easy to work on.

- Reliability - so far so good. Any issues have been minor, and I've found myself becoming rather attached to it.

- I also live the fact that I can park it anywhere, and not worry about whether it will get marked or dinged.

- It does everything it's meant to in a no frills way.

Dislikes

- Build Quality - but in saying that, it was never an expensive car to start with.

- No front arm rest - I'm getting older, so comfort is becoming more of a priority.

- Rust - these things like to rust. I have to keep on top of this - arch liners out every few months, rust treated and Bilt hamber applied.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

2016 Audi S8

Likes: Performance, Comfort, Understated looks.

Dislikes: Dated infotainment screen, Stock exhaust not loud enough in fun mode, fine for normal day to day driving though. Random electrical glitches, all fixed under warranty.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

2002 Accord Type R

Likes:
Handles like a hot hatch, just goes wherever you point it
Becoming a rare sight (309 currently licenced in the UK)
Agressive VTEC
Proper head turner, people often come up to me to talk about it when parked
Fun to drive

Dislikes:
Got to keep on top of potential rust issues
Lumpy, bumpy, noisey, difficult clutch (all as a result of my own doing :lol
It's fussy 
There are some right dogs about which brings the car down, but these are getting less and less.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Honda FRV (Wifes old car i'm using as a daily)

Likes:
Interior comfort, quality and layout with 6 seats, reliability(Owned for >12 years and never once let us down), std stereo system awesome. Fuel Economy for last 20k miles.
Dislikes: 
Heavy, Cost of parts, Fuel economy for 1st 80k miles. No sunroof.

Skoda Kodiaq
Likes:
Huge interior, Quality, reliability.
Dislikes:
Huge exterior!, Sat Nav is pants, Black paint is like cheese.

Ford Focus RS Mk3
Likes.
Its an RS, Its fast, amazing handling with its bespoke AWD system.
Dislikes
Its a Ford, Its not fast enough off the mark as its too heavy.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Current Car.
Skoda Karoq SEL 1.5 TSi Feb 2020

Likes.
Comfortable and quiet
Everything feels well screwed together, and after the Mazda it's a got a good quality feel to the interior and the soft feel trim
Boot is good
Back seats have got more positions than a Yoga teacher
Dealer very helpful
It's got a reasonable performance and economy balance

Dislikes
Interior Mirror could be a bit bigger
Keyless start and entry is a bit odd, my previous car a Mazda was a better system.

Last car was a 2.0 Petrol Mazda CX3 Sport and although it was a nice car the Skoda is just as good feeling. The Skoda dealer is streets ahead of the Mazda dealer who were not at all interested when I had a problem with it, in fact I swapped the Mazda out before the end of the agreement as I was that fed up with the dealer.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

2016 BMW M140i

My first RWD car and I honestly love it. Approx 6 months into ownership and it does it all for me. 

Likes: 6 Cylinder Turbo baaaby
RWD
Subtle Looks (could be a 116i)
Relatively ridiculous MPG on a long run (45mpg)
Pro Nav is awesome. 
Seats are mega comfy. Have done 12 hour driving days and no back ache!
Jeckly and Hyde personality. Comfort is Granny mode and Sports + wants to rip your face off. 


Dislikes: Annoying 'gully' behind the spokes of the alloy thats impossible to clean.
No Android Auto for the nav (we are in the 21st century now BMW, come on)
Handling - I should specify this is only in certain situations. Most of the time, its great. Firm but complaint. When pushing on, it can get a little vague however. Floaty is the word. Perhaps this is my own shortcomings as ive not had the car long. 

All in, I love it. So glad I was able to get something other than a 4 banger before we all go electric and start hugging trees.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

SEAT Leon TDi 130 - 2004

Likes: Its fundamental reliability along with decent ease of maintenance. The engine feels unburstable. Lots of other things have a good solidity too.
Excellent economy and performance balance. 50 mpg and bags of torque.
Reasonably comfortable
Been the car I've tolerated the longest.
Great for testing products on.

Dislikes:

The annoying unreliability. Whilst the major mechanicals seem good, the ancillaries have been a pain. Mainly the door locks, electric window mechanisms, door seals and boost hose.
The brakes have always been rubbish.
The car has rusted in areas I wouldn't have expected.
The cup holder mechanism has been broken for ages and is annoying.
The traction control button top came off somehow and now won't turn off.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


> 2016 Porsche Cayman S
> 
> Likes:
> 1. Drives like a go kart on steroids
> ...


 If you had to lose one, which one would you lose?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

2007 Porsche Cayman S

Likes: 
The overall driving experience. Manual, the best steering feedback on all the Cayman's, excellent balance of power (slightly elevated) and brakes, superb handling. A great driving package.
The performance is greater than the raw numbers suggest.
Great 6 cylinder sound.
Understated looks.
Good conversation starter.


Dislikes:
The potential bork factor. It has the M97 engine which has the IMS issue (not really worried) and the bore score issue (much more worried). I've done what I can to prevent it, both pre purchase and through ownership, but it's a cloud.
It still costs a lot to maintain. Random spring snapping (hence the arch gap on the rear - that is the official PASM spring!) air con condensers, suspension bushes, coil packs etc etc...
A lot to tax.
Dated infotainment system
Random squeak in the interior tailgate trim.


----------

